# The Anarchist Library



## landpirate (Nov 13, 2013)

I found this website whilst on my internet wanderings. It looks interesting and has many essays and articles to read online and also it seems, download as pdfs. I haven't had time to fully explore it so if it turns out to be a load of rubbish then I apologise. 

http://theanarchistlibrary.org/


----------



## Hylyx (Nov 14, 2013)

Rad! I'm also a fan of Strangers in a Tangled Wilderness: tangledwilderness.org 
Same sort of deal, lots of rad free downloads and print editions available for a few bones. ^_^


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2013)

Helyx said:


> Rad! I'm also a fan of Strangers in a Tangled Wilderness: tangledwilderness.org
> Same sort of deal, lots of rad free downloads and print editions available for a few bones. ^_^



dude, that's like one of my best friends


----------



## autumn (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice site. It reminds me, there's a physical Anarchist Library in Richmond, VA. They house travelers and have free books.


----------



## shabti (Apr 3, 2014)

zim said:


> Nice site. It reminds me, there's a physical Anarchist Library in Richmond, VA. They house travelers and have free books.


 wait what? where for this place may be?


----------

